# Floridians Are Taking No Chances – A Warning to Looters



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...s-are-taking-no-chances-a-warning-to-looters/


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Looters are the lowest of the low. They deserve no quarter.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> *Looters are the lowest of the low.* They deserve no quarter.


I think you mean those who vote for the Democrats? They're the biggest looters of all, only they advocate using the government to do the looting on their behalf.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Riots are based on theft, not protest. Natural catastrophes are often looked on a chance to loot, not for food or water, but the opportunity to steal anything not nailed down or protected by force. I would be hard put to use deadly force against someone stealing my possessions unless they were inside my home or threatening my Family. The looter's for the most part just want to take what isn't theirs, they don't want trouble. An obviously armed and determined looking individual is the best deterrence to robbery or assault.


----------

